# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته علوم قضایی

## hamid2heidari

سلام دوستان
کسی راجع به محدودیت های قضات چیزی میدونه ؟؟
حقوق یه نفر که دکتری علوم قضایی داره چقده ؟؟

----------


## hamid2heidari

up

----------


## Witch Doctor

سلام . تا جایی که میدونم مسافرت های خارج از کشورت محدود و تقریبا منتفی میشه یه سری مسائل دیگه هم هس که باید خودت رعایت کنی ...
حقوقت هم بستگی به درجت داره قضات خودشون درجه بندی میشن ( دادیار ، بازپرس و ... ) بسته به میزان تحصیلاتت و درجت حقوق دریافت میکنی . اینکه چقد تو سیستم قضایی پیشرفت کنی هم شنیدم بستگی داره به توانایی های خودت.

----------


## hamid2heidari

up

----------


## halsey

_آشنای ما،رییس دادگاه تجدید نظر استان کردستانه..
دروغ نمیگم، اما من کنارش نشسته بودم و دیدم که گفت اگر برگردم دوران جوانیم اصلا سمت قضاوت نمیام، گفت قضاوت تو ایران فرسایشیه،اذیت میشی، محدودیت هم که، همه نوع تهدیدی هست،ممکنه یکنفر از یه قاضی کینه بگیره و تهدید ب مرگش بکنه، برای مسافرت خارجی هم موردی نیست فکر کنم البته تا موقعی که خدمتت تموم بشه..
ولی وضع زندگیش خیلی خوبه
امیدوارم متهمم نکنن به سیاهنمایی من فقط چیزایی که گفته بودو  و من شنیدم منتقل کردم_

----------


## TRACKER

یه براورد کلی از حقوقشون میشه داشته باشید؟

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام . تا جایی که میدونم مسافرت های خارج از کشورت محدود و تقریبا منتفی میشه یه سری مسائل دیگه هم هس که باید خودت رعایت کنی ...
> حقوقت هم بستگی به درجت داره قضات خودشون درجه بندی میشن ( دادیار ، بازپرس و ... ) بسته به میزان تحصیلاتت و درجت حقوق دریافت میکنی . اینکه چقد تو سیستم قضایی پیشرفت کنی هم شنیدم بستگی داره به توانایی های خودت.


شما دانشجوری این رشته هستی؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان
> کسی راجع به محدودیت های قضات چیزی میدونه ؟؟
> حقوق یه نفر که دکتری علوم قضایی داره چقده ؟؟


سلام
منظور از محدودیت ها چیه؟
خیلی کلی گفتی !!
پوشش؟سفر؟ارتباطات؟ چی؟
یا توضیح کلی میخوای؟
چیزی به نام دکترای علوم قضایی نداریم !!کارشناسیش هست !! بعد از اون گرایش های دیگه حقوق ادامه میدی مثا حقوق بین الملل !!
اگر بازم سوالی بود چون اینجا نمیام به رباتم پیام بده
ali0n0_bot

----------


## Witch Doctor

> شما دانشجوری این رشته هستی؟


خیر من دواسازم . تعداد زیادی از اقوام من تو همین زمینه فعالیت دارند . شما چطور ؟

----------

